# Finished calls from Yin Yang Blanks



## bald9eagle (Oct 16, 2013)

Wanted to show off some blanks that Chris (justturnin; Yin-Tang blanks) did for me. I'm still trying to work on getting a good finish on these. I don't like doing CA on pots and Tru Oil doesn't seem to stick to the resin like it does the wood. Anyway, I wanted everyone to get to see some of Chris' work.


[URL=http://s1338.Rule #2/user/bald9eagle/media/20131015_162601_zps7831bc27.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1338.Rule #2/albums/o694/bald9eagle/20131015_162601_zps7831bc27.jpg[/URL][/img]


[URL=http://s1338.Rule #2/user/bald9eagle/media/20131015_162421_zpsb3ed67d1.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1338.Rule #2/albums/o694/bald9eagle/20131015_162421_zpsb3ed67d1.jpg[/URL][/img]


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 16, 2013)

Those things look great!

On the finish, from some previous experience with CA, you may want to completely stay away from it on these. I did a couple calls and it peeled fairly quickly. Maybe just go with a buffed finish.

Looks great though!

Andrew


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 16, 2013)

Excellent calls Matt  And a terrific nod to Chris. That is some beautiful resin work. For those of you who don't cast, there is about a 1 minute window that you have to do all that swirling without creating "mud" Alumilite might be a bit quicker. Its an art that Chris obviously is good at. You either have it or you don't.


----------



## justturnin (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## bald9eagle (Oct 17, 2013)

I ended up giving them a good Tru Oil finish to protect the wood and then sanding it down with 600 grit. I then polished 'em up on a buffing wheel.

I don't really like a glossy shine on my calls anyway, as long as there is something on them to protect them.


----------



## myingling (Oct 19, 2013)

nice work to you on the turning and chris on the casting


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 19, 2013)

Get that piece on the buffing wheels....my limited experience with the alumalite stuff has always come down to "It must be buffed!"(JMHO only)


The persimmon I had 'infused' wouldn't polish up with anything I had here(and I didn't have a buffing system), even the wood(probably cause it also sucked up resin). Then again, I'm thinking a turkey call shouldn't reflect light(from hunting them dang things....they can see reallllll good)!



Remarkable design, wish there was a way to imbed an mp3 into the photo, that way it could be clicked on and the call could be heard. Well done on both of y'all!!!!!






Scott (run to Home Depot, yuck) B


----------



## bald9eagle (Oct 19, 2013)

Thankfully you can't hear either of these. I have pooped on both of them. The green one I chipped the wood on the lip and couldn't fit my slate as good as I wanted cause I had to turn it a slight bit big. I also did something to make it too raspy and haven't figured that one out yet. The copper one I have already taken apart one time tying to get a better sound. It is much raspier than I like as well. I may have to pop the copper out one more time and put some slate in it.

I need to figure it out though. Chris is working on a bunch of these bad boys for me!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 19, 2013)

Those are waaaaaaayyyyyyy cool !!!!


----------



## Woodman (Oct 20, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------

